# SAFARI : supprimer des signets



## Pat44 (4 Janvier 2007)

bonsoir, 
Je viens de parcourir plusieurs pages du forum sans trouver la réponse à ma petite question.
Voilà ce qui m'amène : je cherche tout simplement à supprimer une adresse web dans l'onglet "signets"
Merci pour vos réponses éclairées et 

BONNES ANNEES A TOUTES ET A TOUS

Je m'excuse d'avoir crié un peu fort auprès de ceux qui s'étaient assoupis.......::sleep:


----------



## Apca (4 Janvier 2007)

Tu cliques sur le signet en maintenant la touche "ctrl" enfoncée !


----------



## Pat44 (4 Janvier 2007)

Bonsoir Apca,
J'ai déjà appliqué ce que tu viens de me dire, mais sans succès
En réalité, le fait de cliquer sur le site web dans le menu signets, touche ctrl enfoncée ou pas le sélectionne et ouvre la page web........................


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Janvier 2007)

La touche _"suppr"_ (en dessous de _"F14"_ et _"aide"_), ou alors clic droit >> Effacer?


----------



## pascalformac (4 Janvier 2007)

Pat44 a dit:


> Bonsoir Apca,
> J'ai d&#233;j&#224; appliqu&#233; ce que tu viens de me dire, mais sans succ&#232;s
> En r&#233;alit&#233;, le fait de cliquer sur le site web dans le menu signets, touche ctrl enfonc&#233;e ou pas le s&#233;lectionne et ouvre la page web........................


passe par la page des signets

Et l&#224; ne pas cliquer dessus comme pour ouvrir le lien 

 juste le selectionner ( dans la page des signets)
puis le supprimer
( tu peux m&#234;me le faire par le menu)


----------



## Pat44 (4 Janvier 2007)

Merci, mais clavier de ibook g4 (pas de f14)..............


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Janvier 2007)

T'as essayé de passer par la page des signets comme te le suggère pascalformac?


----------



## Pat44 (4 Janvier 2007)

MERCI à tous
la solution de Pascalformac est effectivement la bonne
Si simple.............quand on sait!!!!! 
merci et encore bonne année 2007


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Janvier 2007)

Bonne année à toi également.


----------



## pascalformac (4 Janvier 2007)

Pat44 a dit:


> MERCI à tous
> la solution de Pascalformac est effectivement la bonne
> Si simple.............quand on sait!!!!!
> merci et encore bonne année 2007


ben tu sais il y a un truc très utile et bien fait 
*L'aide Mac , ou l'aide de chaque appli*
on peut même lancer une recherche dedans

extrait de l'aide Safari



> Pour organiser les signets du menu Signets, choisissez Afficher tous les signets dans ce menu, puis cliquez sur Menu Signets. Pour classer les signets, faites-les glisser vers le haut ou vers le bas. Sélectionnez un élément, puis appuyez sur la touche Suppr pour le supprimer.


tu vois, pour savoir et apprendre il suffit de chercher un peu, juste un peu


----------



## biloofoo (14 Septembre 2012)

pas dur, quand tu ajoutes un signet celui-ci s'installe en haut sur la barre d'outils, ok?il suffit de cliquer sur un signet sur cette barre de décaler un peu la page et glisser le signet sur le bureau! celui ci s'évapore!, si ceux que tu veux enlever ne sont pas sur la barre d'outils,il suffit d'allonger la page avec la poignée en bas à droite jusqu'a ce  qu'il apparaisse,  bises


----------

